# Had-A-Snail Issues! Help ASAP



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

I purchased Had-A-Snail the other day because some plants I purchased ended up having some eggs on them without my knowledge and I've had several snails start to hatch in my tank. I've removed 6 in the past 2 weeks but I keep finding more. Anyway on to the question.

I added the recommended dosage to my tank yesterday and within 30 minutes ALL my Endler's were laying at the bottom of the tank, still alive but not really moving. They didn't have labored breathing or anything, they just sat there. I immediately did about a 90% water change on the tank and most of them started swimming again by the time it was done filling back up. Some of them took a bit longer (All the males, which I thought was really odd). The females seem to be affected by it first but the males take longer to recover.

I tried again about 15 minutes ago since I just removed 3 more snails. I used half the dosage and immediately two females started to lay on the bottom and the rest of my colony was slowly starting to move their way down there. Is this normal ? Should I stop using it ? I really want to get rid of these snails but not at the cost of my Endler's health.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

the best way to get rid of snails is use a fish that eats them.

my cichlids keep the tank snail free.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Well, putting a cichlid in an Endler tank isn't going to work.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe there is a snail that eats other snails which is now available... I don't know what you'll do once the new snail becomes established... lol


----------



## lab911 (Jan 8, 2008)

Certain loaches and botias will eat snails. I believe chinese algae eaters will too but they are a bit aggressive for a community tank like yours. Once you get snails it is hard to get rid of them. Sorry  Don't waste your $$ on Had-A-Snail. It does not work and it is rather harsh with certain fish, which you have just discovered.


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

Eh. I guess my only option is to continue to pull them out as I see them.

I have two chinese algae eaters in my Cichlid tank... Those guys chase the 6" cichlids at times.

I had to change all the water in the tank again. Most of them have recovered but a few are still sitting on the bottom. I won't be using it again.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

You can make a snail trap out of a small plastic bottle. I used a small water bottle--the size that fits in kids' lunch boxes.

Cut the top off about 2 inches down. Invert the top so that the opening is inside of the bottom. Bait with shrimp pellets or some other food. Sink it and leave overnight. You can then pull out and discard whatever snails are in there. You may have to do this over consecutive days, and ti may not get rid of all of them, bu tit helps.

Or you could pull them out by hand, crush them, and feed them to other fish. Crushed snails are my occies' favorite food!

HTH

Peter


----------



## Sick-Lid-4-Life (Mar 22, 2008)

There aren't that many, yet. Today I haven't seen any. I've been pulling out ones I can grab, others I just press against the glass and let them fall down to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

Look for the egg sacs!

I find them on most flat surfaces. They look a little like a poached egg with lots of small, whitish yolks. I crush them when I find them, but I still have a snail factory.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Simple solution. If it hurt your fish once, don't do it twice. Products that "kill" one thing and fine for another are rarely that simple.


----------



## toddnbecka (Oct 23, 2004)

First I've heard of fish being sensitive to copper sulfate.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

toddnbecka said:


> First I've heard of fish being sensitive to copper sulfate.


I was thinking the same thing...

You could try aquarisol....


----------

